# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  یک پیشنهاد!!

## fixer2006

SH.Daneshvar
دوستان من یه پیشنهاد جدید دارم.
راه اندازی یه تیم قوی برنامه نویسی. برای توسعه نرم‌افزارهای متن باز در ایران.
ما میتونیم نرم‌افزارهای و یا کامپوننت های متن باز رو که Base خوبی دارند رو توسعه بدیم
مثل کاری که خیلی از کمپانی های بزرگ دنیا انجام میدن. مثل IBPhoenix
ما هم میتونیم حتی رو موتور Firebird کار کنیم و اون رو ایرانی کنیم.



سلام،آقای SH.Daneshvar
به نظر من پیشنهاد خوبی هست. من با پیشنهاد شما موافقم. 
چیکار باید بکنیم؟

Fixer

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

ایده ی بسیار خوبیه . فقط همین یک کلمه اش رو نمی تونیم اجرا کنیم : تیم

----------


## persianshadow

خب مشکل از اینه که افراد یک تیم باید انگیزه داشته باشند. در شرکت ها این انگیزه همانا پول هست

 ولی در کارهای اینچنینی نه ! پس باید افراد با انگیزه پیدا بشوند.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

با سلام

باید بشه.
وقتی این کار خیلی از جاهای دنیا شده
پس شدنی هست و اگر هم مشکلی هست مشکل در خودمون هست پس باید مشکل رو حل کنیم.
دوستان برنامه نویس علاقه مند هستن PM بفرستن تا یه تیم کوچیک راه بندازیم.

توکل به خدا.
یا حق.

----------


## fixer2006

سلام،

اگه سوادم برسه هستم. رو من حساب کنید.

Fixer

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

پس شدیم 2 نفر
خوبه.
البته زیاد بشیم خوب نیست چون مدیریت گروه پیچیده میشه
کمکم کارمون رو گسترش میدیم.

بایستی به تعداد مورد نظر که رسیدیم توی یه کنفرانس Yahoo زنده
کارها رو شرح میدم. چون ابتدا بایستی زیر ساخت های گروه رو بسازیم.

توکل به خدا.

----------


## MNouroozi

منم هستم آگه بتونم کمک کنم چرا که نه . ممنون.

----------


## fixer2006

حالا شدیم 3 نفر. 

Fixer

----------


## pooyanm

من هم تا جایی که در توانم باشه با هاتونم بازه اینجا سر می زنم

----------


## fixer2006

حالا شدیم 4 نفر. بهتره شروع کنیم. نظر شما چیه آقای SH.Daneshvar ؟؟؟؟

کسانی که تا الآن اعلام آمادگی کردن :
1- SH.Daneshvar 
2- Fixer2006 
3- MNouroozi
4- pooyanm

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

خوبه
حالا باید کارها رو شروع کنیم
1.یه جایی واسه تبادل اطلاعات بصورت زنده تر
مثل یک Messenger که از لحاظ صوتی خوب باشه مثل
Messenger Google یا Skyp رو راه اندازی کنیم
اونجا من یکسری کارها و تحقیقات اولیه رو بهتون توضیح میدم.

یا حق.

----------


## goshkob

ما که بغیرت گوشت کوبمون برمیخوره اگه بتونیم و بخوایم و رامون ندید

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

دوست عزیز کی گفت راهتون نمیدیم.
شما هم بفرمایید.
اما اگر زیاد شدیم بایستی یه جورایی بر حسب اطلاعات و زمان و تخصص افراد گزینش کنیم.

یا حق.

----------


## fixer2006

خوبه شدیم 5 نفر. به نظر من Yahoo Messenger برای تبادل اطلاعات خوبه. 

Fixer

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

ببینیم چی میشه
اما Google Talk و یا Skype بهتر چون از لحاظ صوتی قویتر و بهتر از Yahoo Messenger هستن.

بهتر هر کدوم زودتر توی Skype رو  Download و ID بسازیم  Link Download شم اینجا میزارم.

http://download.skype.com/SkypeSetup.exe

----------


## kochol

چرا همین جا ادامه نمی دید.
مکتوب باشه و نگهداری بشه بهتر نیست.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

خوب آخه اولن یه مقدار ممکن هست Privtae باشه
دومن صحبت کردن یکمی راحت تر هست تا نوشتن بهتر میشه سوال و جواب زنده داشت.

----------


## fixer2006

سلام،

آقای دانشور بهتر نیست اعضاء رو معلوم کنیم و کسی رو فعلاً اضافه نکنیم ؟

Fixer

----------


## linux

مثل دیگران چرا تو sourceforage این کار را نمی کنی؟

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

ُقدم به قدم
نقشه‌هایی تو سرم دارم
الان کسانی که علاقه نشون دادن
1.Fixer
MNuruzi.2
Pootanam.3
و خودم

البته این رو هم اینجا بگو هر چی باشه این گروه هزینه دار و در ابتدا هزینه‌ها رو بایستی
اعضا تیم برعهده بگیرن. پس هم اینجا خدمت دوستان عرض کنم که عضو شدن در این تیم
چند شرط اساسی داره :

1.داشتن تخصصی که بدرد تیم بخوره یعنی یکسری از افراد با تجربه که بدونند برنامه‌نویسان
ایران و دنیا چی میخوان و از عهده کار‌ها بر بیان هر چی باشه ما نمی‌خواهیم یک آموزشگاه را
بندازیم البته تخصص‌های دیگه‌ای هم میخواهیم مثل مترجم و ...
البته بنده قصد جسارت به کسی نداشتم من از کار هیچکدوم از افرادی که اعلام آمادگی کردن
هنوز خبری ندارم و قصد جسارتی نداشتم ولی به این مهم اعتقاد دارم که بایستی
همه در یک سطح نسبتا برابر توی تخصص‌های مختلف باشیم.


2.رعایت اخلاق و احترام به حقوق دیگران. از جمله استفاده از نرم‌افزار‌های مجانی برای انجام
پروژه‌ها و استفاده از نرم‌افزار مجانی بر روی سیستم‌هایی که داریم باهاشون کار میکونیم
البته این امر تا جایی که امکان پذیر هست انجام میشه و در مواردی که نمیشه مثلا Windows
میزاریمش جز مواردی که در آینده حتما بایستی حل بشه.

3.در ابتدا هزینه‌هایی هست که بایستی اعضا گروه اون رو عهده دار بشن.

4.اعضا بایستی به صورت سازماندهی شده کار کنند و یکجور نظم برروی کارها سایه بندازه
یعنی کسی واسه خودش کار نمیکنه البته گروه این انعطاف رو داره که هرکسی بتونه پروژه
خودش رو اعلام کنه روش صحبت کنیم و اگر تصویب شد در فرصت مناسب بر روی اون کار بکنیم.

در پایان بگم از همه‌ی دوستان متشکرم.
واسه‌ی بنده و دوستانی که قرار هست توی این راه با هم باشیم دعا کنید.

یا حق.

----------


## linux

خوب رو چه پروژه ای می خواهی کار کنی؟ برای اعضا این گروه آیا نفع مالی هم داره؟

----------


## pooyanm

سلام، بهتره کلیات کار رو همین جا مشخص کنید اینکه چه پروژه هایی برای رای گیری پیشنهاد می شه چه هزینه هایی پیش میاد و زبان های برنامه نویسی مورد استفاده در پروژه چی هست؟ ...اینها فکر نمی کنم همشون private باشن

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

با سلام

اولین اینقدر عجله نداشته باشید
قرار نیست هنوز هیچی نشده بریم سر پروژه‌ها

اما زبان‌ها یی که قرار هست کار کنیم :
++C و ++EC/EC و Delphi و Java

پروژه‌ها دو دسته هستند :
1.کوتاه مدت
2.بلند مدت

پروژه‌های کوتاه مدت بیشتر کامپوننت‌های و Tool های کوچک هستند
اما بلند مدت‌ها بیشتر کار بر روی تکنولو‍ژی‌ها هست.

در مورد کارها هم بایستی بگم ابتدا یکسری از زیر ساخت‌ها هست که بایستی
روش کار و تحقیق بشه.

در مورد این که آیا منفعت مالی داره, بایستی بگم بله اما در دراز مدت و در ابتدا
فقط عشق و علاقه هست که باعث تلاش ما میشه و  خدمت دوستان عرض کنم که این کار رو
باید در کنار شغلی که واسشون ایجاد درآمد کنه داشته باشند.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## linux

چرا با vb.net یا C#‎ نه؟

----------


## pooyanm

خوبه من با جاوا کار کردم و با Dos C++‎ ولی این EC\EC++‎ چی هست؟

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

با سلام

#‍C و VB به این دلیل کاربردی واسه ما ندارند چون سیاست‌های Microosft دست کسانی رو
که برروی OpenSource کار میکنند رو بسته. اما شرکت‌هایی مثل Sun Microsystem و Borland
و یا سازمان‌هایی مثل GNU و Mozila هستند که بشدت OpenSource گسترش و یا مثل
Borland و Sun Microsystem پشتیبانی میکنند.
برروی Delphi و Java کامپوننت و Toolهای بیشماری هستند که OpenSource هستند.
در ضمن هدف اصلی گروه ایجاد Toolهای Cross Platform نیز هستد که در این قسمت
++C و Java حرف اول رو میزنند ++C بر سیستم عامل‌های مختلف و Platform های مختلف
Compiler داره Java هم که تکلیفش مشخص هست.

++EC/EC یا ++Embedded C/Embedded C برای برنامه نویسی Embedded و یا همون
Microcontroller هست در واقع ما قصد تولید RTOS و Library برای Micro های AVR و ARM
و Driverهای LCD و Module هایی مختلف نیز داریم.

----------


## Arminizer_88

منم هستم. اگه VB6 و VB.NEt 2005 و ASP.NET 2.0 به دردتون میخوره تا جایی که سوادم قد بده هستم. خدا میدونه چقدر منتظر همچین پستی بودم :D.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

اگر کسی PHP کار حرفه‌ای باشه بر روی PHP حتما کار خواهیم کرد اما
ASP و NET. و  VB و #‍C‍ متاسفم.
البته ++Visual C حتما لازمه کار ما هست البته فقط ++Compiler VC منظورم هست.

----------


## delphi77

> اگر کسی PHP کار حرفه‌ای باشه بر روی PHP حتما کار خواهیم کرد اما
> ASP و NET. و  VB و #‍C‍ متاسفم.
> البته ++Visual C حتما لازمه کار ما هست البته فقط ++Compiler VC منظورم هست.


من php کار می کنم و دلفی هم + کمی جاوا

----------


## delphi77

ولی فکر می کنم که باید هرچه سریتر برید سر اصل مطلب

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

با سلام

باشه میرم سر اصل مطلب :
دوستانی که مایل به هم کاری هستند طبق مطالب و شرایطی که قبلا خدمت همگی عرض کردم
مشخصات خودشون به اضافه تخصصشون رو اینجا بزارن چون اول بایستی اعضا مشخص بشن.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## linux

> با سلام
> 
> #‍C و VB به این دلیل کاربردی واسه ما ندارند چون سیاست‌های Microosft دست کسانی رو
> که برروی OpenSource کار میکنند رو بسته. اما شرکت‌هایی مثل Sun Microsystem و Borland
> و یا سازمان‌هایی مثل GNU و Mozila هستند که بشدت OpenSource گسترش و یا مثل
> Borland و Sun Microsystem پشتیبانی میکنند.
> برروی Delphi و Java کامپوننت و Toolهای بیشماری هستند که OpenSource هستند.
> در ضمن هدف اصلی گروه ایجاد Toolهای Cross Platform نیز هستد که در این قسمت
> ++C و Java حرف اول رو میزنند ++C بر سیستم عامل‌های مختلف و Platform های مختلف
> ...


اینجورهم نیست! الان پروژه منو را ببنید تو sourceforage هم خیلی پروژههای درست حسابی با C#‎ هست و نسخه اکسپرس vs هم که مجانی هست!

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

با سلام
دوست عزیز شما چندتا Compiler معرفی کنید برای #C که بر روی FreeBSD و Linux و Unix و
Solaris و Windows و MacOS و ... جواب بده.
شما میتونید راه خودتون رو داشته باشید اهداف من ایجاب میکنه که روی ++‍‍C و Java بیشترین
سرمایه‌گذاری رو بکنم.کار شما هم قابل تحسین هست.
اما اگر بخواهید یک موتور Database و یا یک RTOS راه بندازید به نظر شما با #C منطقی هست
یا اصلا امکان پذیر هست ؟ بی شک خیر.

گروهی که بنده قصد دارم راه بندازم تنها گروه OpenSource نیست
بقیه دوستان هم میتون با هدف‌های دیگر شروع به کار کنند.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## linux

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز شما چندتا Compiler معرفی کنید برای #C که بر روی FreeBSD و Linux و Unix و
> Solaris و Windows و MacOS و ... جواب بده.
> شما میتونید راه خودتون رو داشته باشید اهداف من ایجاب میکنه که روی ++‍‍C و Java بیشترین
> سرمایه‌گذاری رو بکنم.کار شما هم قابل تحسین هست.
> اما اگر بخواهید یک موتور Database و یا یک RTOS راه بندازید به نظر شما با #C منطقی هست
> یا اصلا امکان پذیر هست ؟ بی شک خیر.
> 
> گروهی که بنده قصد دارم راه بندازم تنها گروه OpenSource نیست
> ...


اگر منظورتان از موتور batabase یک sqlserver هست خوب یک پروژه اپنسورس با C#‎نوشتند.بگردید پیدا میکنید.
یک سوال آیا شما در زمینه سخت افزار کار میکنید و احتمالا می خواهید برای سخت افزار خودتان در سیستم عامل های که گفتید درایور یا برنامه کاربردی بنویسید؟

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

دوست عزیز
سخت‌افزار هم یکی از اهداف من هست On Chip System.
در ضمن Databaseی که با #C نوشته میشه به نظر شما آیا Cross Platform هست ؟
در ضمن شکی در این نیست که Optimize ترین ‍Compiler ها که Library و
Document و Refrence هم به خوبی داشته باشه ++C هست و تقریبا Compilerهای ++C
برای هر سیستم عاملی وجود داره.

SQL Server هایی بسیار قوی و سریع و قابل اطمینان زیادی هست که با ++C نوشته شدن
مثل InterBase پس دلیلی نمیبینم که برم سراغ SQL Serverی که با زبان #C نوشته شده
فقط چون با #C هست.خیلی ها تفریحی برنامه مینویسند و شاید اونها دوست داشته باشند با
#C به صورت تفریحی SQL Server راه بندازند اما قصد من تفریح و سرگرمی نیست.

----------


## linux

در توانیهایی C++‎ هیچ کس تردید نداره منظور من هم از این سوالات آشنا شدن با ایده شما بود ، البته من C++‎ بلدم ولی در حد همون کتابها هیچ وقت باآن برنامه تجاری تولید نکردم.
دوست دارم با این گروهی که درست می کنید همکاری کنم.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

بنده هم خوشحال میشم
اما هنوز دوستان بصورت جدی عضویت خودشون رو اعلام نکردن من افرادی
میخواهم که بصورت جدی این مسئله رو دنبال کنند.

من منتظر هستم.
موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## aryajonbesh

دوستان خوبم مطلبتون رو دیر خوندم تا اونجائی که تونستم روی من هم حساب کنید

----------


## SoftDevCo

من هم تا جایی که از دستم بر بیاد کمکتون می کنم.

----------


## jome ramezani

من هم اگه سوادم برسه هستم. رو من حساب کنید

----------


## M.Abdollahy

ایده خوبیه 
من هم اگر قابل بدونید هستم.

----------


## Bahmany

Delphi
C++‎
C#‎
ASP
Oracle
Java
خوشحال می شم
در جریان باشم

----------


## e.ebrahimi

سلام دوستان
ممکنه یه کم دیر اومده باشم ولی منم هستم

----------


## html.net

فکر خوبیه منم هستم

----------


## elyass

منم هستم البته اگر کاری ....  خوشحال هم میشم

----------


## fafa_zizi

من یه تازه وارد هستم ولی برنامه نویسیم بدک نیست 
منم هستم

----------


## netspc

سلام ببخشید که دیر این تاپ رو دیدم
بنده هم آماده به همکاری هستم
ولی بنده فکر کنم زودتر از شما شروع کردم ;) 
من و 2 تا از دوستان شروع به نوشتن یک سیستم عامل کردیم .
دوست عزیزم lover_coder یک کرنل کوچک نوشته بنده هم به عنوان کمک دست ایشون هستم
خوشحال میشم اگر بتونم کمک بکنم.
تجربیات بنده:
1-VB,ASP (ترجیحاً روی این موضوعات کار نمیکنم)
C/C++‎ 2
3 asm(8086)
4 php
بنده یک سایتی هم در رابطه با سیستم عامل  و برنامه نویسی سیستم دارم دوستان اگر برای کارهایی خاصی خواستند میتوانند از این موضوع استفاده کنند.

----------


## netspc

> دوست عزیز شما چندتا Compiler معرفی کنید برای #C که بر روی FreeBSD و Linux و Unix و
> Solaris و Windows و MacOS و ... جواب بده.


میتونید از mono استفاده کنید

----------


## HamidMoghimi

رو منم حساب گنید

----------


## MHZ_zamani

سلام
روی منم حساب کنید

----------


## Netsky

> سلام
> روی منم حساب کنید


سلام دوست عزيز . 
خوب بود قبل از اينكه پستت رو ميفرستادي يه نگاهي به تاريخ آخرين پست مينداختي . 
الان سال 1389 هستيم . يعني 4 سال بعد از آخرين پست اين تاپيك . 
موفق باشي ........

----------


## RIG000

> سلام دوست عزيز . 
> خوب بود قبل از اينكه پستت رو ميفرستادي يه نگاهي به تاريخ آخرين پست مينداختي . 
> الان سال 1389 هستيم . يعني 4 سال بعد از آخرين پست اين تاپيك . 
> موفق باشي ........


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  دمت جیز دادا ترکوندی منو

----------


## golbafan

من فقط دلفي بلدم البته خوبش رو

اگر بدرد بخورم خوشحال ميشم وارد بشم

----------

